# outrageous haul



## mima (May 27, 2007)

hi girls,

i finished my Master's thesis this month, and got a surprising amount of praise from my committee members about my paper after the defense exam, and so...to celebrate finally being done with graduate studies, i bought 

ALL SIXTEEN OF THE SLIMSHINES.

i tested them all and three of the MAs crowded around as I did it, and while they liked some shades better than others, they all agreed that every single shade looked pretty darn good on me. and i couldn't decide which ones i wanted, and i love glossy lipstick so much, i went ahead and bought all of them. i also got flowerplay l/s from strange hybrid (i'm in love, it is such a lovely summery colour) and umm, i guess i won't be buying any lipstick for a while.

LOL


----------



## Moppit (May 27, 2007)

Congratulations on completing your graduate studies.  Wow all 16 Slimshines, that is exciting!


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 27, 2007)

lol congrats..they should give you a display to hold them in


----------



## mskitchmas (May 27, 2007)

whoo hoo! good for you! congrats!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations on getting your masters, enjoy the lipsticks!


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2007)

What a nice haul!  Way to go on graduating!


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2007)

Wow that's an amazing haul! But then again u deserve it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 27, 2007)

Congrats! Yes, you have lipstick for years haha.


----------



## yummy411 (May 27, 2007)

congrats on the new degree! enjoy all the new slimshines!!


----------



## Mien (May 28, 2007)

Yay, how fun to have the whole collection, enjoy!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 29, 2007)

Yay for smart women!


----------



## juli (May 29, 2007)

wowzers!!! 16 slimshines!!! Awesome haul.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2007)

Wow, all 16 eh.  Congrats on your Masters.


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

Wow, great haul!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_Congratulations on completing your graduate studies.  Wow all 16 Slimshines, that is exciting!_

 
haha, even my regular MAs were amazed that i was splurging so much.


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_lol congrats..they should give you a display to hold them in_

 
oh that's a great idea. i should have asked for that as my GWP LOL. actually, i have them all in a separate mini caboodles see through traincase


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_whoo hoo! good for you! congrats!_

 
thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel pretty happy.


----------



## resin (Jun 1, 2007)

wow that is fantastic! congratulations!!! i'm still working on my bachelor's but i have 14 classes to go until i get my degree. that's awesome you got all the slimshines!! do you have a picture of them?!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Wow! Congratulations on getting your masters, enjoy the lipsticks!_

 
thanks so much! so far i've opened eight of them and love urgent and pleasing the most.


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What a nice haul!  Way to go on graduating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey thanks! i was all finished on may 7 but i actually graduate on june 15, so i guess another haul is in order then!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocobon* 

 
_Wow that's an amazing haul! But then again u deserve it!! Congrats!!!_

 
aww, thank you! i felt like it would be a once in a lifetime occasion and splurge!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_Congrats! Yes, you have lipstick for years haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i guess i should think twice before get the new solar plum lipstick, eh?


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_congrats on the new degree! enjoy all the new slimshines!!_

 
oh thanks so much! i've been loving them a lot! the only thing is i'm worried about taking one in my purse for the day in case it melts.


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Yay, how fun to have the whole collection, enjoy!_

 
thanks so much! it's the first timei've done something as insane as buying an entire collection, but it has been super fun. as much as i love mac it is annoying when things are LE!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Yay for smart women!_

 
you just made me blush! thank you!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_wowzers!!! 16 slimshines!!! Awesome haul. _

 
tee hee, thanks!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Wow, all 16 eh.  Congrats on your Masters._

 
thanks so very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not sure what to be more proud of!


----------



## mima (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Wow, great haul!_

 
thanks!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mima* 

 
_i guess i should think twice before get the new solar plum lipstick, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No. Get it anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2007)

You Deserve It!


----------



## triccc (Jun 2, 2007)

congrats to you!

i can't believe you bought all of them!


----------

